# Feeder



## skautdog (May 28, 2016)

I'm looking to purchase a game feeder primarily for hogs (deer are also welcome) so a gravity feeder won't work. Does anyone have advice on brand/model? I've looked on line and the more I read the more conflicting information there is.
TIA


----------



## Hunt&Fish (May 28, 2016)

*Hog Feeder*

You can use any spin type feeder, however, you'll have to set the legs in concrete or the larger hogs will eventually turn the feeder over and destroy it . I had that happen to two Cabelas spin type feeders. I had staked the legs down pretty well but the hogs rooted out a hole under the spinner , the hole filled with rain water , the soil under the stakes softened , and the stakes pulled loose when the hogs pushed on the legs. 
I started using trough feeders .


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 29, 2016)

Good info^^. A buddy of mine had a nearly new tripod feeder destroyed by a big boar hog last year. He knocked it down, bent all the legs, and busted the barrel open to get all the corn out.


----------



## PantherBreath (May 30, 2016)

look at Texas Hunter Feeders.
you will not be disappointed, I,ve had one for over ten yrs and only changed the battery.
Get the solar panel recharger and you will be set.
I have changed all my spin feeder bottoms out with the Texas Hunter spinners and solar panels.


----------



## tmullins (May 30, 2016)

If the feeder will be in a place where you can fill it every 7-10 days, just get one from Tractor supply like this one and hang it.  If it has legs, they will get it down and destroy it period.. Just my experience .


----------



## tmullins (May 30, 2016)

This feeder is on its 3rd season, just changed batteries every 3-4 months and gave some WD40.


----------



## Okie Hog (May 31, 2016)

> If it has legs, they will get it down and destroy it period.. Just my experience .



Very true.  For years i had a feeder attached to two 8 foot 200 pound+ railroad ties that were staked to the ground.  Finally a  big boar took his time, rooted up the ties, and upset the feeder.

BTW:  To keep hogs away from the feeder get some cattle panel, split it lengthwise into three pieces about 16-18" wide.  Then cut some 6 foot T posts in two.  

Build a circular fence about 25' in diameter around the feeder.  The hogs can't get over the fence but deer just hop over.  

To allow the hogs to enter later, undo the end of one panel and bend it back.


----------



## roperdoc (May 31, 2016)

Hang it.   High.

Hanging a feeder high allows the spinner to scatter corn instead of dumping it right under the feeder. It also stops a big boar from standing up and hitting the motor. Or a bear from snatching the motor off. Mine are all at least 8 feet to the motor.
I have had great luck for the past year and a half using the Moultrie all-in-one feeders that run on aa batteries. Even the china batteries that come with it will run it for almost 3 months and the controls are easy to set. Around 65 bucks for 2 motors shipped to me (off EBAY). I put them on a barrel or a 20$ galvanized trash can from Tractor Supply with 3 sheet metal screws, the cans are rust proof, squirrel proof, and already have a handle. (I also run a couple screws through the handle hangers on the trash cans to reinforce the spot welds.) A 10 gallon trash can holds about 100# corn.


----------



## Chesapeake Troller (Jun 1, 2016)

If you are in a spot you cannot attach a cross beam to two trees like the great example above (like on timber company land or an area with shorter trees) you can build out a heavy duty tripod and hang your spin feeder barrel about the ground so hogs cannot get to it. I wish I still had pictures to share with you of ones I have built in the past but I will try to walk you through it.

1) Get 3 pieces of PT, 2x6 or 2x8 by 12 feet. Home Depot purple marked down lumber is a great option if you keep your eyes out for it.
2) 3 PT pieces of 2-3 footers. 2x6's or larger.
3) Put them together and drill a hole in the same location about 3-4 inches down from one end large enough to run a threaded rod through. Too low and you cannot split them apart well, too high and you run the risk of the tops cracking at the hole locations.
4) Heavy duty threaded rod about 18 to 24 inches, washers and nuts to fit on the ends. Some sort of quick link or ring to have in the center of the rod once put up in position for your rope or cable to run through. Needs to be heavy duty to handle a couple hundred pounds.
5) Rope or cable. The heavier the barrel, the more likely you are to use a boat winch with cable to raise the filled unit up in the air. Smaller drum or trash can you could use a rope but a pain when it is full.

At your final feeder site, put the three "legs" together with the rod (don't forget the ring in the middle and run your cable through it before putting up...yes I am an expert on needing to take it back down to do that).

Raise the three legs up on end and then spread them apart until you have a very sturdy tripod. Having help is important here for safety and ease of set-up. Take the 2-3 foot PT pieces and screw them on the side of the bottom of the legs next to the ground to provide support. 

Attach the boat winch to one leg at a comfortable height and using that I could raise a full 55 gallon drum with spin feeder attached on the bottom up to the right height for effective coverage and out of the way of critters getting to it. The support pieces on the bottom keep the tripod from being upset (everything is quite heavy). I will admit at that location we did not deal with bears but in two seasons with big hogs and large sounders it was never upset or pushed over. Take the handle with you so it does not get stolen or lost.

You could go months without having to refill a big drum and still put out plenty of feed for them to keep coming in. Would also recommend a dense area instead of open planted pines or an area it can be seen by others easily. My hogs on current lease stopped coming to one feeder on a frequent basis because it was on the edge of the property and a crew running dogs from the neighboring lease would dump them out at night next to the feeder to pick up fresh scent .

Good luck,

CT


----------



## frankwright (Jun 9, 2016)

I have several tripod feeders and have had no problems with them so far. I put them in the open, this helps keep the squirrels off them. I drive rebar in and wire it to each leg and have had no hog damage for the last three years. Putting a large trash bag over it will help keeping the squirrels from chewing through the plastic drums, they don't seem to like the bag.


----------



## Ihunt (Jun 10, 2016)

Just drive t post at every leg and tie the leg to the t post with wire. You'll be fine.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 10, 2016)

I bought the cheap tripod feeders at academy. If you buy one that has the legs in sections make sure you drill and bolt them together. The last time the hogs tore it down the three sections wired to rebar were still in the ground. The rest of it was destroyed beyond repair


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 10, 2016)

Ihunt said:


> Just drive t post at every leg and tie the leg to the t post with wire. You'll be fine.



Until 3 or 4 200# boars show up. Read my post above. I'll be hanging mine from now on


----------



## Triple C (Jun 10, 2016)

Don't buy a Texas Hunter gravity feeder cause the hogs can't reach the feed port and the feeder legs are impervious to hogs.  Legs are heavy square tube steel with heavy steel stakes to anchor.  Bout have to have a tractor with FEL to get the stakes out if you move it.
(Love Texas Hunter gravity feeders.  6th season on 2 and I got plenty of pigs)But...big boars will try and get their snout in the feed ports.



If you want a gravity feeder that will feed pigs and they can't destroy then buy you a Banks Outdoors gravity feeder and set the feed ports at about 26" from the ground instead of 38" for deer.  Feeder slides down on a 4x4 post you put in the ground about 3 ft.  Pigs will push on it but can't damage it.  You'll have to screw the feed ports to the bottom of the feeder base or they will eventually loosen the feed ports that come with wing bolts.  Pigs loosened the feed ports on this feeder but I fixed it by sinking 4 4" screws thru the side of the feed port and into the base of the feeder.


As far as spin feeders or gravity feeders that have legs in sections, from my past experience, pigs will destroy them every time.  Don't use em any more.


----------



## nockemstiff (Jul 1, 2016)

tmullins said:


> This feeder is on its 3rd season, just changed batteries every 3-4 months and gave some WD40.



Gosh that'll pic will put the itch back on with a quickness. Nice setup.


----------

